

How to Check If Your Website Is Blocked In China or Not - gscott
http://www.labnol.org/internet/blogging/test-website-blocked-in-china-or-accessible/3262/

======
thinkbohemian
Hmm...my website <http://whyspam.me> provides emails to hide keep your
identity safe is apparently still reachable in china. Wonder how long that
will last?

------
strebler
Interesting, Google.hk (the source for unfiltered Chinese search results) is
still accessible...even after all of that Google/China hullabaloo

------
swolchok
What prevents the Great Firewall from whitelisting pings from these machines?

~~~
csytan
Nothing, but why would they bother?

~~~
swolchok
To interfere with foreign citizens' probing of their network?

------
ck2
Pinging doesn't mean port 80 content is available.

It's not a solid indication of the positive OR negative.

Websitepulse seems to have the best approach so far.

